# strange terminal problem



## xaqintosh (Jan 3, 2003)

whenever I try to type in various commands, especially with fink, it says command not found, unless I type "/sw/bin/fink" every time
that gets obnoxious, what should I do to fix it?

also, when I use finkcommander, it says my download program is not installed. what should I do? I tried downloading and installing curl and wget, I don't think it worked.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 3, 2003)

You must set your path environment variable to include /sw/bin and /sw/sbin. You do this using the setenv command, and you can put this into your .login file.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm pretty much a unix newbie, so I dunno how to do that  can you elaborate?


----------



## wiz (Jan 3, 2003)

hey !!!
 make sure u have 

```
source /sw/bin/init.csh
```

in ur .cshrc file in ur home dir
i.e ( ~/.cshrc )


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 3, 2003)

yes, I have that.


----------



## wiz (Jan 3, 2003)

o well, hopefully u were/are using the tcsh shell.

add this to your .cshrc file


```
set path=( /sw/bin /sw/sbin $PATH )
```


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 4, 2003)

yes, that still doesn't help


----------



## wiz (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 4, 2003)

huh?


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 4, 2003)

I had the same kinda problem before try doing this.

type su into your command prompt

enter root password

type in chown -R yourusername /sw



where yourusername is well you guessed it it's your user name. You can find your user name by typing in whoami


When I installed fink all the commands and packages were under root. So by using chown you are making the files belong to you.




ez,
Jason


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 4, 2003)

Last login: Sat Jan  4 23:20:07 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
[xaqs-Computer:~] xaq% su
Password:
[xaqs-Computer:/volumes/Users/xaq] xaq# chown -R xaq /sw
[xaqs-Computer:/volumes/Users/xaq] xaq# exit
exit
[xaqs-Computer:~] xaq% fink dselect
fink: Command not found.
[xaqs-Computer:~] xaq%


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 4, 2003)

Does your /sw directory look like this?

[Hydraulixs-Computer:/sw] hydraulix% ls -l
total 0
drwxr-xr-x   963 hydrauli  admin  32742 Jan  4 08:43 bin
drwxr-xr-x     3 hydrauli  admin    102 Dec  9 14:11 doc
drwxr-xr-x    35 hydrauli  admin   1190 Jan  2 04:28 etc
drwxr-xr-x    14 hydrauli  admin    476 Dec  8 22:35 fink
drwxr-xr-x   875 hydrauli  admin  29750 Jan  4 08:41 include
drwxr-xr-x  1365 hydrauli  admin  46410 Jan  4 08:41 lib
drwxr-xr-x    19 hydrauli  admin    646 Dec 27 04:10 sbin
drwxr-xr-x    88 hydrauli  admin   2992 Jan  4 08:41 share
drwxr-xr-x   180 hydrauli  admin   6120 Jan  4 21:21 src
drwxr-xr-x    10 hydrauli  admin    340 Dec 15 06:01 var
[Hydraulixs-Computer:/sw] hydraulix%


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 4, 2003)

Last login: Sun Jan  5 00:26:39 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[xaqs-Computer:~] xaq% cd /sw
[xaqs-Computer:/sw] xaq% ls -l 
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  80 xaq  admin  2720 Dec 30 18:13 bin
drwxr-xr-x   7 xaq  admin   238 Jan  3 21:04 etc
drwxr-xr-x   9 xaq  admin   306 Dec 30 18:13 fink
drwxr-xr-x   2 xaq  admin    68 Jan  3 21:03 fink.tmp
drwxr-xr-x  22 xaq  admin   748 Dec 30 18:13 include
drwxr-xr-x  47 xaq  admin  1598 Dec 30 18:13 lib
drwxr-xr-x   9 xaq  admin   306 Dec 30 18:13 sbin
drwxr-xr-x  13 xaq  admin   442 Dec 30 18:13 share
drwxr-xr-x   3 xaq  admin   102 Jan  3 21:04 src
drwxr-xr-x   8 xaq  admin   272 Dec 30 18:13 var
[xaqs-Computer:/sw] xaq%


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 4, 2003)

Ha I just noticed something. The command is not fink dselect it's just dselect. I've been up for 28 hours trying to get back to the normal groove of seeing sunlight when I wake up. Try typing in dselect.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 4, 2003)

[xaqs-Computer:~] xaq% dselect
dselect: Command not found.
[xaqs-Computer:~] xaq% sudo dselect
Password:
sudo: dselect: command not found
[xaqs-Computer:~] xaq%


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 4, 2003)

weird. All I can say is just make sure that your 
source /sw/bin/init.csh .cshrc file in your home dir is the first line in that screen and not the second. Just hit the delete key to go up a line in the beginning of source /sw/bin/init.csh


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah, thats how it is. maybe I need ro reinstall 10.2?


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 5, 2003)

Try reinstalling fink. That's what I would do. 



Good luck.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, thanks for all the help


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 5, 2003)

all right, I reinstalled with the instructions here: http://fink.sourceforge.net/download/10.2-upgrade.php
and it seems to be working well now 
I'll keep you updated


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 5, 2003)

No prob for the help.






Glad everything is working.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 5, 2003)

> *5 packages upgraded, 84 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0  not upgraded.
> Need to get 0B/118MB of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
> dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
> ...


_


what does this mean?_


----------



## erikv11 (Jan 7, 2003)

I barely understand any of this fink stuff but I did just set my path and your problem sure looks like a path problem so this may be useful to you:

10.2.3 defaults to the csh so the setenv command is in

/private/etc/csh.login

hope that helps

Erik


----------

